# AW's quailty control



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't know of this a fluke or not.. but I just got my black torino today and the paint on it is so messed up I can't believe it passed QC. There are *major* marks in the paint job. One spot is about as big as tic tac right on the roof. the other on the passenger door, even bigger... good thing the clamshells allow you to see both sides of the car

Words cannot express my disappointment. Of all the cars I ordered, this one and the Ford GT were the cars I was most looking forward to getting. 

How did a car this messed up ever get packaged in the first place? 

What gives?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh VJ, That's a valuable collectable! snicker

Sheesh Jimmy, Very sorry to hear about your luck. Hopefully this is an isolated incident.

I'm sure they'll make good on it, but then again that aint really the point...

Now is it?


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

the paint looks Ok on my Green Torino, the chassis is another story.
Extreme Gear slop, the rear driven gear? lifts up and slips past the idler gear. I tried bending the clamp down in the center, but it still did it. I finally replaced the idler with a Brass Aurora, which is much thicker and that worked.

But, now the gear on the axle needs shimmed.

I got 3 Tjets and they all have gear mesh issues. I really thought they fixed this problem back on like realease 5 of the JL's.

Anyone else get bad tjet chassis in this round?
I can't win the Lottery, but I can find the defective products 

The Ford GT I got had big time front end bouce due to out of round tires. I fixed that easy by using O rings and then put a set of Wired Jack's low pro silicones on the rear and now she is a rocket and handles well to boot.

That Ford GT is Big though. but I like it.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

I just got my T-jet in this morning. The Stude has gear problems also. I tried bending the clamp down in the center also with no luck.

My Willy's everything was fine a real runner that one. But a little disappointed about my Stude.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

the dealer and I worked something out, so no biggie. I haven't checked out the other cars, but they seem to look good from the package. I LOVE the Willy's and GT. The Nomads are also beautiful.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I got both the black and green Torino and both were flawless. So I hope your experience was an aberation.
But all of my T-jets suffer the gear mesh issue.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I have serious gear mesh issues with two of my series ones. I didn't think much of it but if its getting worse, its not a good thing.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I am sad to say the quality was disapointing at best. I don't think I will buy the next release till I see them first


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm suprised, I thought the last release was quite good, and figurd this was just new tops on those bottoms.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

videojimmy said:


> I don't know of this a fluke or not.. but I just got my black torino today and the paint on it is so messed up I can't believe it passed QC. There are *major* marks in the paint job. One spot is about as big as tic tac right on the roof. the other on the passenger door, even bigger... good thing the clamshells allow you to see both sides of the car
> 
> Words cannot express my disappointment. Of all the cars I ordered, this one and the Ford GT were the cars I was most looking forward to getting.
> 
> ...


Guess that was packaged on early Monday or late Friday. Had to be a fluke, the two that I rec'd are in great shape from the body perspective. The chassis, for the most part STILL requires some tweaking to get them to run like you want them to. The XTracs chassis also have some tuning to be done to get them rail ready and smooth. But it's nothing a few minutes of tiime can't take care of. Just enjoying the new bods. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

the new bodies are beautiful, no dispute there. I'm sure it was a fluke, I giess a bad apple gets passed through every once in a while


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

More chassis problems?
I may have to hold off buying these until I hear more.
While I like the idea of the new bodies I don't want to continue to pay for a car and not get my moneys worth...
Scott


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I like buying the bodies at the slot car shows and using my older chassis.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I think once I get a nice group of good running chassis, I'm going to start switching the bodies every now and then instead of buying complete cars and having to keep tweaking chassis.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I opened the darker GT40, and did the neccessary tweaks, and it runs nicely. The only problem (not a defect), is that the chassis is the newer mold (which utilizes the rear axles in the front), that started with the 2nd MOPAR's and the Dukes cars. Tom, bring back the chassis molds used on the F&F, 1st rel MOPAR's..... They have the smaller front axle holes. These new chassis makes for too much slop, which can make the front tires rub the fenders.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

dlw, I agree. There is too much slop in the front on these XTs. It doesn't keep the cars from going fast but it probably affects the handling in the corners for some cars and adds some noise. In general, these XTs require less initial tweaking than the early JLs and most run well right away. 

Between all the JL and AW releases, we now have lots of combinations of axle holes, axles, wheels and tires up front (as well as different pick-ups). Different set ups may work better for different tracks, bodies, gear trains, and controllers. Lots of experimenting to do. 

It could be fun to have a tournament where everyone starts with piles of stock parts from all the different releases and they have 30 minutes to build/test/tweak before the races start.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The JLTO front axles work good in the new AW Xtraction chassis.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Just got the 2 64 Plymouths and the orange AMX Thunderjets. The Amx and one of the Plymouths have the gear problem. Very poor quality control. I might be done with Autoworld.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Jerry!

Pound some T-jet brass gears in those gear plates. I can walk you through it via E-mail. Pretty straight forward stuff.  

Send them down 101 if you dont wanna deal with it and I'll knock them out for ya N/C, if you dont mind the warranty being voided. LOL! I owe you one anyway so let me square up with you! :thumbsup: 

Bill


----------

